# Anesthesia for Proctosigmoidoscopy



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Dec 24, 2010)

What is the anesthesia code for a Proctosigmoidoscopy?


----------



## preserene (Dec 25, 2010)

Having no documentation as to what type of anesthesia given and if you cannot query with the physician, you can consider on this line, though. Usually, in practice for colonoscopy and proctosigmoidoscopy , it is done under moderate conscious  sedation . Could fix with the appropriate one which meets the criteria for the code.
IF G.A provided then I feel  it suites 00902.
While considering on such , better verify with the doctor the anesthesia actually provided


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi,
Anesthesia code for a Proctosigmoidoscopy is 00902.

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------

